

Nexus 7 tablets begin shipping from Google Play - muriithi
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/07/nexus-7-tablets-begin-shipping-from-google-play/

======
thechut
What the hell does this mean? I preordered my Nexus7 weeks ago and the charge
finally finalized and hit my card today. I have not received any emails or any
information of any kind from Google since I preordered.

Google I love you, but please stop leaving your power users and developers out
to dry...

